# Start Your Own Campground???



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has thought of or made plans to own their own campground?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

If I did, it would only be open for nice, considerate, friendly people...

I'm already designing my entrance sign...
How's this??

Outbackers Only!
All Others, Stay Away!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Actually I have, that has always been a dream to run my own campground.
You definately don't do it to make money.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We have, too. Have been thinking/talking about this - and/or a B&B - for years! Ideas expanded to include a kennel & stable, too. Problem is, WE want to get away at the same time others do too. Then there's the work thing and the "Dealing with the Rude Public" thing and ....

So we built Wolfwood. Now we get to have the best of all worlds and only the kind of people we _want_ to stay here are invited to come. We don't even have to put up a sign ...or charge an exclusive membership fee. Kathy gets to keep the "day job" that she loves, the Public Health Dept. doesn't come around, the insurance bill stays low, and we still get to go away when we want.

That 'real' campground is still in our dreams, though....so it may actually happen....someday









Why do you ask _ember_? Are you & Stacey considering it?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> We have, too. Have been thinking/talking about this - and/or a B&B - for years! Ideas expanded to include a kennel & stable, too. Problem is, WE want to get away at the same time others do too. Then there's the work thing and the "Dealing with the Rude Public" thing and ....
> 
> So we built Wolfwood. Now we get to have the best of all worlds and only the kind of people we _want_ to stay here are invited to come. We don't even have to put up a sign ...or charge an exclusive membership fee. Kathy gets to keep the "day job" that she loves, the Public Health Dept. doesn't come around, the insurance bill stays low, and we still get to go away when we want.
> 
> ...


Maybe in the future (when we aren't comfortable driving anymore), but just got to thinking about it with winter fast approaching, and a favorite CG of ours up for sale. Wondered if we were the only ones thinking of it.
Ember


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just keep in mind a couple things...

Your liability insurance is going to be astronomical

Keeping up with ever changing environmental (Green) rules and regulations is going to be a nightmare.

You will need to make sure that you and the local POLICE are on very good terms becuase not everyone that will come to stay is going to be OUTBACKER quality.

And you need to keep in mind that its a 24/7 job. Especially if you live on site. But that also means that its going to be hard - unless you are large enough to have employees - to simply take off for the weekends ...

A friend of a friend of mine operates one and it's taking a pretty emotional toll on him -- he is a retired Pastor and thought that this would be a great way to stay busy and meet people -- he never realized that it meant 7 days a week 0600 to 2100 every day --

of course he says that there are associations and organizations that will help literally do everything for you -- from architectural layouts and site blueprints to recommending folks in your area to help build it whose expertise is related to campgrounds ... but that all costs money upfront...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

One of our Texas Outbackers bought a little place in the Texas Hill Country and is turning it into a small rv resort on the river. You might PM him to check some things out.... *Tex Ag*

Mind you, he's pretty busy, so it might be a while to get an answer.

Mark


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Here are a few listings:

http://www.campgroundsforsale.com/


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We had some friends who were school teachers.. They decided they needed a change.. Cashed out all, then had to finance a bunch more to buy a nice big campground in Colorado.. First few years they made a bunch of money... They decided to do some improvements...

Then fuel prices went way up...
Only half of the campground has been used the last several years, because less campers..

They are thinking if this lasts one more year they are bankrupt...

They paid around 800k for the campground.... I sure hope they find a way to make it.... They are nice people.

Carey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What a great topic!









This is something I have been thinking about for sometime as what might be a great retirement gig. I'm sure it would be a lot of work, but could really be rewarding as well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

From age 2 to 12 my parents were 25% owners of a campground/cottages/beach/boat launch/restaurant/dancing hall.

There were 2 cottages (identical and side by side) and the owners split their time in them while managing the campground (they rented the restaurant to be managed by a family that lived above it) . Each owner stayed 3 weeks and 3 more weekends. I remember it being fun summers...Always the same people rented the cottages and some same owners had their trailer site for the summer. My parents and the other owners sold it in 1976 and eventually the property that was considered valuable (later on) just became lots and people built houses on them. the campground is now gone.

Having 4 owners (it was only open during the summer till labor day) meant you did not have to give up your entire summer for it. The four owners were co-workers and all the kids that were of working age had part time summer jobs there (one sister was a lifeguard, one brother - gate and check in, other sister cleaned bathrooms and picked up trash and my younger brother and I just played all day long).

I think it would be a great thing to manage a campground if you had good help or great partners.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...if you make it, the Outbackers will come.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

We talk about opening and managing a campground all the time. Ive talked to people who manage campgrounds all over, and they all tell us the same thing.. its one of the best things they ever did. Lets face it, campers are very happy people. Kind of like Disney Worlds theme, its the happiest place on earth!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey all glad to be getting some positive feedback, the first few posts were really scaring me!! Keep the comments coming negative or positive!!

MLS Number: 2728214 check out this MLS number, the current owners are willing to stay and manage it!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would suggest you look for a host job for a summer before you spring for your own campground. That way you see work required.

Good luck.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

A guy just built a new campground on the Des Moines River about 30 miles away from us. Spend well over $1.5 million on it with a resterant, shop, and cabins plus horse corrals and stalls. But he owns a large resort in CO that makes all kinds of money so he knew he would loss money on this. The main reason he built it was because there was not good horseman style campground around. We went past there a couple of times and you could not get into it with all of the horsemen.

So it depends on what you want. Do you want to make money on it? Or would you be happy breaking even or even adding some to it? A campground in a well visited spot is going to cost a lot of money to buy but one out of the way, unless it is built for a specific group of people (like Outbackers) is not going to be full all of the time unless you have cheap year round rates for those that want to keep there campers there, but then you are not making much money. We had 4 small campgrounds that was designed for both overnight and long term camping go under, a couple very quickly around Keokuk, IA. There are only 2 left and both are full of long term people and are not very well kept up.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Everyday we think of it.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We think about it everytime we have a bad experience. "I'd do that differently" or "I would have such and such there instead". But I'm sure there is alot of "the grass is always greener..." thoughts as well.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I think as other's have said, if you want to make profits, you will need to invest a sizeable chunk of cash. If you want to survive and have a place to live, it would probably be fine with a smaller one. If I were to be so inclined, I would want the larger so I could afford a staff and be able to take vacations of my own.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

We have thought about it and like to do the "I would this differently" or "I think this place did it best". Then I think of the great places we have stayed in and realized that the owners always seemed to be working. Of course, that was what made the place so great for us (the campers). Kind of a conflicted feeling. I think the serving as a host suggestion is a good idea.

And to MSWALT, please tell your friend or if you wouldn't mind post your friend's campground on this site to let all of us know when they open for business. I am one of those that is always looking for a place on the river in the Texas Hill Country.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

We just stayed at a KOA. The owners "hired" full time RVers to work the store and help with check in and check outs. The owners lived on site, and still dealt with the overall and day to day operations, but they had a lot of help. This seemed like a good set up for the owners and the Full timers!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I have spoken to a couple of CG owners about there overall ownership thoughts and experience. The owners I spoke with seem to be happy with their decisions. A local KOA owner suggested I visit a Darrel Hess Buyer's Workshop to get all the information a person would need before buying a campground. He said KOA offered a similiar workshop but he felt the Darrel Hess workshop was better.

Well, this past spring my wife and I attended the workshop. I felt Darrel presented very good information in a fair manner. Darrel and his staff share with you the method to calculate the worth of a campground and show you how to determine if a CG can really make money or not. Most of all Darrel and his staff seemed to be honest and ethical.

Darrel offers this seminar each spring and fall.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Ember

We will so be buy for a week or so!

Seriously check you PM. I have some info for you.

Steph


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Darrel,
I'll be sure to look into it!!
Ember



Kenstand said:


> I have spoken to a couple of CG owners about there overall ownership thoughts and experience. The owners I spoke with seem to be happy with their decisions. A local KOA owner suggested I visit a Darrel Hess Buyer's Workshop to get all the information a person would need before buying a campground. He said KOA offered a similiar workshop but he felt the Darrel Hess workshop was better.
> 
> Well, this past spring my wife and I attended the workshop. I felt Darrel presented very good information in a fair manner. Darrel and his staff share with you the method to calculate the worth of a campground and show you how to determine if a CG can really make money or not. Most of all Darrel and his staff seemed to be honest and ethical.
> 
> Darrel offers this seminar each spring and fall.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Steph!!!
I'll be watching my email for it!!
Ember



happycamper said:


> Ember
> 
> We will so be buy for a week or so!
> 
> ...


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Wolfwood,

My wife and I have thought about a B&B and have done seminars up in NH as well. A great idea (I love it anyway) is a B&B that caters to dog owners. Vermont used to have the two dog lodge but they sold and then there is the Pawhouse (Click Here). Great idea and there are not alot of them out there. We stayed at the 2 dog and they had a pond in a caged area for the dogs to play, they had dog beds in the rooms and even had breakfast for the dogs. They also had kennels and day care.

Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We have thought about it for years and have actually put offers in on two different campgrounds for sale, both lost to big chains with lots and lots of money!
Someday maybe, I am inclined to think that we may end up buying the land and starting from scratch but at age 50, that might be expecting a lot!

Someday!

Steve


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tina and I have thought of this many times as well. The first hurdle would be leaving our comfort zones (work wise). We too have gone to many campgrounds and thoought out loud "They're doing it right" or in some cases they are "missing the mark."

Running a good campground while balancing cash flow and keeping the place up to par is a serious deal. There have been two campgrounds within about 50 miles of us (that I know of) that were run into the ground by well meaning new owners. In one instance, the new owners bit off more than they could chew. Came in with new ideas and plans, alienated the seasonal people they had, nickeled and dimed thier weekenders and essentially soured the campground. I am not sure how they are doing now. It has been a few years since we have gone or have heard anything of it. This was Flat Rock Bridge in Maine.

I can't help but use Chocorua Camping Village as a place that is doing things well. Lee and Shirley Spencer own the park and with thier very capable and stable staff, they make thier guests feel welcome. Whether on purpose or by accident the personalities they have at the camp are friendly and helpful. But at the same time they zealously enforce the rules. Politely but firmly.

They make subtle and measured changes to the park and listen to the input of thier customers. Since we have been going to CCV we have seen a large dog run put in, (our two "kids" love it), Dog daycare, a small pool, WiFi, Supersites and such. Just a little bit at a time. All of the things were accepted very well by us campers.

It is a lot of work. There has to be dedication by everyone involved and an agreement of goals and standards to be met. And then there is service, service, service.

Heck we all know when we are being nickeled and dimed to death. You know when you get to a place by the feeling, the atmosphere what the place is about. Nothing throws a wet blanket on a visit like a crabby, negative staff member or seasonal person. Or for that matter a group of people that do not take into account others that are staying there. Making that even worse, having a staff that does not react to issues or gives the feeling that its not thier problem.

Whew! There are a lot of facets to this sort of thing.

But! Done right the pay off is in more than money. You have returning families and people you see and know from year to year. That Sunday afternoon when the campground is empty of its visitors and things are quiet, one might be able to look at the weekend and say to ones self..I, *WE* made some people happy, ensured a family's one shot at a vacation for the year a good one and maybe made some friends too.

I Think it's a life style. It's a commitment. And I think its a difficult but rewarding job.

Maybe a bunch of Outbackers should get together and try it. But I would be afraid of failure. I don't like to lose. But the lure of a Rally every weekend?.....Dude!! Sweet!!! And perhaps if Captain Jacks Outback Shack was set up for the staff on a permanent basis......I could even forget my inhabitions!

You know what. It's fun to dream. It's fun to imagine what if. Sometimes the dream becomes reality. Sometimes you find yourself flying by the seat of your pants without a parachute and it's all very exciting.....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Maybe a bunch of Outbackers should get together and try it.


Hmmmmmmmmm, what a novel idea.........

That would be something to think about.......................

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

OK I'll fess up one of the reasons I started this link, was to see if anyone was interested in having there own CG was because one of our fave's is for sale. We aren't able to buy one at this time, and aren't 100% sure we want to either, BUT, since we have decided not to buy it, do you think we could send them out in Outbacker style, by having an impromptu rally for their closing weekend ????? I know that they get a notice if the name of the CG is used on this forum, so to visit their web site add an 'S' to the front of prucemoose.org! I only use this "code" because I don't want them to know if you are all busy that weekend!! If there is enough interest, I'll start another thread!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ember,
If I'm not mistaken, a couple, "WeR5wheeling", that attended the 06 SE Spring Rally in Alabama were starting one, around Cleveland, GA(?). I remember her name was Karen and his was Dave, and they had two very cute dogs that were a hit with the kids. You might ask Crawfish if he knows what their names are/info. I think they dropped out of OBers.
Darlene


----------



## J Bever (Dec 6, 2010)

Ghosty said:


> Just keep in mind a couple things...
> 
> Your liability insurance is going to be astronomical
> 
> ...


----------



## J Bever (Dec 6, 2010)

ember said:


> Just wondering if anyone has thought of or made plans to own their own campground?
> 
> I had replyed to one of the other conversations in this post if your serious about park ownership we are planning to retire after 23 years and sell our park, we are turn key and willing to help transition a new owner. We even have a partial financing deal feel free to email me [email protected] or see the for sale section of this site for details ! Thanks!J.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a friend who bought a KOA in Arizona and she loves the lifestyle that comes with owning a campground. I think I'd like it too and looked into buying a now closed Campground here in Ohio. It started out as a good deal...$500k for everything...then the more we talked the owner wanted extra money for the house on the property, extra for all of the equipment, and then wanted a lifetime site for himself. It went from a good deal to a bad deal fast. On top of that the campground needed about $100K of work on top of everything to get it back into running condition. It has never sold and I would love to own it but the current owner would need to make some changes first. He's turned it into a trailer park renting out old campers with utilities included. After looking at his books which were all on legal notepad paper I determined he was barely making more than what it was costing him to rent the trailers...which was fine for him, he just need a little bit of cash to live. I, however, would need to be able to make enough money to pay the mortgage on top of repairs...he told me to just keep my day job for awhile, I laughed. I told him if he would start charging utilities for a year then I would come back and reexamine his books and we would go from there. In its hayday this used to be one of the best campgrounds in Ohio, he used to make $2500/day just renting life jackets. If he hadn't of kept changing the deal and got the campground back to operating condition first I probably would be living on the campground right now but it's still there just getting more and more run down.

I have also looked into buying property and making my own campground. I think the key to this is getting a property in proximity to some sort of attraction or at least a couple miles off the interstate to pick up travelers. Of course property close to anything that would pick up tourists costs more. I'm still considering it, I figure if I do most of the work myself I could save a ton of money building the campground and eventually sell it to go into retirement.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

too bad he kept changing the deal! A couple of the cg's we go to are owned by former campers and you can tell the second you roll through the gate! They know exactly what an rver, wants and needs! Keep me posted on the search!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Not to mention I would have to make the buy at precisely the right time of year. Getting the business registered with the Ohio Campgrounds Owners Association is a big deal and where most of the low cost advertising would begin. People have learned that this campground is dead and don't think about it anymore...so I'd have to spend a bit on advertising to put the new name back out there, get people coming again. I was afraid that if I didn't get people coming back soon enough I'd go bankrupt quickly.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Something my wife and I have talked a lot about. This is a good read. My dream is to maybe own a whole bunch of them.


----------

